# Mikage - 3DS emulator for Android now boots Super Mario 3D Land



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)

Big improvement for Mikage, 3DS emulator for Android system! The team finally mangaed to run Super Mario 3D Land!
It´s now functionally playable. They posted a retrospective on the project page.
The project is currently in alpha status and only accessible to Patreon supporters.
Currently Mikage's source code is kept private, they plan to release the source code bit-by-bit after the official app release.




Source:https://mikage.app/retrospective-super-mario-3d-land/


----------



## HideoKojima (May 23, 2020)

Any idea on when it will be released?


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Any idea on when it will be released?


This is currently unknown. This depends on the amount of progress the team makes.


----------



## HideoKojima (May 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> This is currently unknown. This depends on the amount of progress the team makes.


Thanks, I wonder how good is  patreon version. Not sure it will play fast on my phone


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 1, 2020)

No. it is no longer in development anymore. It is now dead. Read his announcement here:

https://mikage.app


----------



## Jayro (Sep 1, 2020)

That's sad to see such a promising emulator that had the potential to rival Citra on Android go out of development. It looks like they were making good strides.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 10, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's sad to see such a promising emulator that had the potential to rival Citra on Android go out of development. It looks like they were making good strides.


I was thinking same.
It's bad seeing high-quality healthy competition leave.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2020)

LETS GOOOO NOW I CAN PLAY MY 3DS GAMES PORTABLY


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> LETS GOOOO NOW I CAN PLAY MY 3DS GAMES PORTABLY



Sorry to tell you but it was already mentioned. It is no longer in development anymore. It is now dead. He gave it up. Reason ? Read his announcement here:

https://mikage.app


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 14, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> LETS GOOOO NOW I CAN PLAY MY 3DS GAMES PORTABLY


Bruh. Bruh, seriously. --> https://mikage.app


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 14, 2020)

No demand? Wtf... gutted


----------

